# Egypt Longeared Hedghogs.



## Toyo (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey,wonder how many breaders in Uk on the longeareds?
I bread in Sweden,and we just have one family of this kind here.
So we travel to Finland(Suomi) to meet a male for our mummy-hoggie.
Now we want to find a new male from UK.
Beacause we kept a babygirl,and she is longing for a male.


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

awwww, those r so cute! Whats involved in the keeping of a hedgehog? Do u keep it little a really small dog?


----------

